# Purple Cayenne



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not sure who sent me the free purple cayenne seeds ... but I have them. I started 3 pots and all three came up. (pretty plant & a heirloom )

Has anyone grown them in their garden?

Yes, no or maybe ???


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

No, never grown them but saw the seeds in a catalog this year.

I have grown all the colors of sweet bell peppers. I didn't really notice a difference between them, they just looked really pretty in the garden. I stick with the old Cal Wonder green.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Oooooo! I'd love to try purple cayenne.


----------

